#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Bayer Young Environmental Envoy (2013)

## DhawalSingh

Hello everyone, 
I just read about this Environment competition and thought of sharing it with you guys..  If you are passionate about the environment and are working towards it, send them your project details you could represent India as a Bayer Young Environmental Envoy in 2013 and you could join the next batch of global envoys to Germany on an all expenses paid trip from November 10 - 15, 2013. Eligibility: Indian Students between 18- 24 years of age   Deadline: July 31, 2013  Forms and further details: 





  Similar Threads: Bayer Young Environmental Envoy (2013) ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT ASSESSMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- environmental legislation and laws in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download

----------

